# aiptasia and live rock



## gloom (Nov 11, 2006)

i have about 50 lbs. of live rock in a 55 gal fowlr tank, and have done the injections repeatedly on aiptasia, but they just keep coming back. There has to be an easier way. Would it be more effective and cost efficient to just fill a bucket with lemon juice and just submerge the live rock one piece/week at a time to rid these things?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

gloom said:


> i have about 50 lbs. of live rock in a 55 gal fowlr tank, and have done the injections repeatedly on aiptasia, but they just keep coming back. There has to be an easier way. Would it be more effective and cost efficient to just fill a bucket with lemon juice and just submerge the live rock one piece/week at a time to rid these things?


What kind of fish do you have? in a fish only tank you have several options for fish that will eat them or if you you dont have aggresive fish that eat shrimp you can get camel shrimp or a berghia nudibranch ..

injecting does not always work but i have read that making a kalk slurry withboiling water and injecting that will take them out effectively. th real problem is they can spread adn multiply just as fast as you kill them like roachs.

of you dont have corals then you dont have to worry about using non reef safe fish that will eat them. these are mostly buttfly species and some angels


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Heres my solution for aptasia: 
Grab rock with your hand, 
lift the part of the rock with the aptasia just above the water,
Use a propane torch to cook the F****Rs untill they explode, boil, and then some more just to be sure
Place rock back in tank
Repeat

Works every time... the problem with aptasia and nusance anemones is they can completely regenerate from any pieces left, if you cut them off the rock or rip them, any pieces floating around will sprout a new one, so be sure not to manually try and remove them


----------



## gloom (Nov 11, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> i have about 50 lbs. of live rock in a 55 gal fowlr tank, and have done the injections repeatedly on aiptasia, but they just keep coming back. There has to be an easier way. Would it be more effective and cost efficient to just fill a bucket with lemon juice and just submerge the live rock one piece/week at a time to rid these things?


What kind of fish do you have? in a fish only tank you have several options for fish that will eat them or if you you dont have aggresive fish that eat shrimp you can get camel shrimp or a berghia nudibranch ..

injecting does not always work but i have read that making a kalk slurry withboiling water and injecting that will take them out effectively. th real problem is they can spread adn multiply just as fast as you kill them like roachs.

of you dont have corals then you dont have to worry about using non reef safe fish that will eat them. these are mostly buttfly species and some angels
[/quote]
my signature has all of the fish i currently have. i really don't want to add any more. i'm just tired of injecting them all the time and am looking for another alternative... maybe a freshwater bath or high saline bath??


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

gloom said:


> i have about 50 lbs. of live rock in a 55 gal fowlr tank, and have done the injections repeatedly on aiptasia, but they just keep coming back. There has to be an easier way. Would it be more effective and cost efficient to just fill a bucket with lemon juice and just submerge the live rock one piece/week at a time to rid these things?


What kind of fish do you have? in a fish only tank you have several options for fish that will eat them or if you you dont have aggresive fish that eat shrimp you can get camel shrimp or a berghia nudibranch ..

injecting does not always work but i have read that making a kalk slurry withboiling water and injecting that will take them out effectively. th real problem is they can spread adn multiply just as fast as you kill them like roachs.

of you dont have corals then you dont have to worry about using non reef safe fish that will eat them. these are mostly buttfly species and some angels
[/quote]
my signature has all of the fish i currently have. i really don't want to add any more. i'm just tired of injecting them all the time and am looking for another alternative... maybe a freshwater bath or high saline bath??
[/quote]

actually i was recently reading that hyposalinity ( very low salinity) would be effective against them but i didnt full understand how.


----------



## gloom (Nov 11, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> i have about 50 lbs. of live rock in a 55 gal fowlr tank, and have done the injections repeatedly on aiptasia, but they just keep coming back. There has to be an easier way. Would it be more effective and cost efficient to just fill a bucket with lemon juice and just submerge the live rock one piece/week at a time to rid these things?


What kind of fish do you have? in a fish only tank you have several options for fish that will eat them or if you you dont have aggresive fish that eat shrimp you can get camel shrimp or a berghia nudibranch ..

injecting does not always work but i have read that making a kalk slurry withboiling water and injecting that will take them out effectively. th real problem is they can spread adn multiply just as fast as you kill them like roachs.

of you dont have corals then you dont have to worry about using non reef safe fish that will eat them. these are mostly buttfly species and some angels
[/quote]
my signature has all of the fish i currently have. i really don't want to add any more. i'm just tired of injecting them all the time and am looking for another alternative... maybe a freshwater bath or high saline bath??
[/quote]

actually i was recently reading that hyposalinity ( very low salinity) would be effective against them but i didnt full understand how.
[/quote]
that sounds like its worth a try... thanks for the replies.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

I injected at the base of mine with boiling RO water. Seems to work great.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

I had GREAT success with peppermint shrimp- although ive heard other people have had a hit/ miss experience with them.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

mtuttle02 said:


> I had GREAT success with peppermint shrimp- although ive heard other people have had a hit/ miss experience with them.


I had success with them in my 55 as well, but i think its only one type of peppermint shrimp that eat aptasia.... like i said before the torch is the easiest way i have used yet (including boiling water, joes juice, etc)


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

ive got ONE of these...and its still a baby at the moment i guess. I cant really drop a peppermint shrimp in there, because before it gets to "work" itll get eatn by the mantis.

I guess ill have to try injecting boiling water right at its base real quick..one of these days.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I use peppermint shrimp also and is working very well.


----------

